# Promos d'usines



## Pierre Dieudonné

Bonjour,
Pouvez-vous me donner la meilleure traduction en italien possible
de
Promos d'usines
"le tout au pluriel : promos au pluriel et usines au pluriel"
Merci par avance pour votre aide


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
di cosa si parla?


----------



## symposium

Salut! Si "promos d'usines" veut dire "promos à prix d'usine" on pourrait traduire ça par "promozioni a prezzo di fabbrica"... Ai-je compris bien?


----------



## Fooler

symposium said:


> Salut! Si "promos d'usines" veut dire "promos à prix d'usine" on pourrait traduire ça par "promozioni a prezzo*/i* di fabbrica"... Ai-je compris bien?



C'est ce que j'ai compris aussi.



Pierre Dieudonné said:


> "le tout au pluriel : promos au pluriel et usines au pluriel"



En italien on laisse _usine_ au singulier


----------



## Pierre Dieudonné

Oui mais je souhaite que ce soit le plus court possible car ce sera un enseigne de magasin.
J'ai pensé à cela avec promos et usines au pluriel compris :
promos di fabbriche

Dites moi si l'orthographe est correcte
Merci par avance


----------



## Fooler

Salut Pierre, l'orthographe est correcte mais l'enseigne ne serait pas bien comprise par le mot simple _promos _dans ce cas_. _Nous n'avons pas l'habitude de couper les mots 

Personnellement, s'il s'agit d'une enseigne courte qui spécifiera le magasin (lequel ??), je conseillerais _Prezzi di fabbrica _seulement_.
_
Attends autres suggestions


----------



## Pierre Dieudonné

Prezzi veux dire me prix.
Je souhaite uniquement le terme promotions mais en raccourci et au pluriel et usines également au pluriel
en français ça fait promos d'usines, je veux la même chose mais en italien.
si vous pouvez pas couper le mots promotions Je pense
que ce serait ; Promozioni di fabbriche.
Dites-moi si ça peut convenir comme cela


----------



## symposium

Non, en italien on n'accourcit pas les mots. "Promozioni di fabbriche" ne veut rien dire. Si tu cherches la phrase la plus courte possible, je crois que la proposition de Fooler est le meilleur choix: "prezzi di fabbrica!", tout simplement.


----------



## Pierre Dieudonné

Ou mais prezzi se traduit par prix et non par promotions.
je souhaite que le mot promotions au pluriel soit associé à usines au pluriel également.


----------



## symposium

On t'a deja repondu: "Promozioni a prezzo (ou bien: prezzi) di fabbrica". Ça c'est ce qu'on voit sur les placards en Italie. Il n'y a pas d'autres façons pour le dire, à moins d'inventer un langage nouveau.


----------

